# Plush Puppy Products?



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anyone on the forum use the Plush Puppy Products? I tried to do a search and found only a brief mention of them. While we were on vacation a couple of weeks ago, we stopped at a dog show in Montana (we were heading out of town and could not stay to see the Havanese - drat!), and I picked up some small bottles of shampoo and conditioner to try. So far, I am liking them. It has been ten days since I bathed Augie and he is still soft and clean feeling. The fragrance was not overpowering and his hair doesn't seem as fly-away as it was, though still floats around him. He has a wavy coat and I like seeing the waviness, and that seems a bit more pronounced now, probably because his hair is not so fly-away. I just wondered if anyone else uses them or has used them and what your opinions are. The shampoos I bought were the Herbal Whitening Shampoo with Ginseng (used that one), Natural Conditioning Shampoo with Evening Primrose (haven't used yet), and the Natural Silk Protein Conditioner. I did not buy any of the styling products.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Does anyone on the forum use the Plush Puppy Products? I tried to do a search and found only a brief mention of them. While we were on vacation a couple of weeks ago, we stopped at a dog show in Montana (we were heading out of town and could not stay to see the Havanese - drat!), and I picked up some small bottles of shampoo and conditioner to try. So far, I am liking them. It has been ten days since I bathed Augie and he is still soft and clean feeling. The fragrance was not overpowering and his hair doesn't seem as fly-away as it was, though still floats around him. He has a wavy coat and I like seeing the waviness, and that seems a bit more pronounced now, probably because his hair is not so fly-away. I just wondered if anyone else uses them or has used them and what your opinions are. The shampoos I bought were the Herbal Whitening Shampoo with Ginseng (used that one), Natural Conditioning Shampoo with Evening Primrose (haven't used yet), and the Natural Silk Protein Conditioner. I did not buy any of the styling products.


I use Plush Puppy Natural Conditioning Shampoo and Silk Protein Cond for Shelby. I love the fragrance and she stays very white and clean for a long time. I use it for Kodi too, but I like #1 All Systems for him much better.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

I use the Plush Puppy Natural Conditioning Shampoo with Evening Primrose and their Natural Silk Protein Conditioner on Huggie. It leaves his hair very soft and silky and I love it. His hair isn't wavy though, it's straight. I've only had him since June 16 so I've only bathed him once so far. His hair stays nice and clean smelling. The only other thing I use is diluted ACV for the final rinse. This is what his breeder (Kathy) recommended. 

Barbara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I will be trying the Natural Conditioning Shampoo with Evening Primrose for his next bath. I loved the fragrance of the first one I tried, light, clean, not overpowering. Barbara, does the ACV rinse negate the fragrance of the shampoo and conditioner? I would say that Augie's coat is more silky than cottony, though his tan parts around his feet are more cottony. Michele and Barbara - what kind of coats do Shelby and Huggie have?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I love Plush Puppy products. A small bottle can last you a year as you dilute it.

Kathy


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I will be trying the Natural Conditioning Shampoo with Evening Primrose for his next bath. I loved the fragrance of the first one I tried, light, clean, not overpowering. Barbara, does the ACV rinse negate the fragrance of the shampoo and conditioner? I would say that Augie's coat is more silky than cottony, though his tan parts around his feet are more cottony. Michele and Barbara - what kind of coats do Shelby and Huggie have?


I shampooed Huggie again today and he looks and smells nice and clean. I don't think the fragrance is negated by the ACV. I use that as a natural flea deterrant. All fleas drown in soapy water and the ACV rinse makes the skin too acidic for a re-infestation. He's all white on his right side and the white couldn't be any whiter or more sparkly than it is with this regimen. His coat is silky all over.

Barbara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby has the silky type coat with long, wavy hair. I haven't washed her in over 2 weeks and she is still clean and soft.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

You might want to stock up on while you can. Apparently they are going out of business...
http://www.plushpuppy.net/


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

rdanielle said:


> You might want to stock up on while you can. Apparently they are going out of business...
> http://www.plushpuppy.net/


Oh man........I don't know how many times this has happened. I find something I really like and then it is discontinued. :Cry: The guy I bought from at the dog show gave me his card so I guess I will try to contact him and see if he has any remaining stock. I bought small bottles just in case I didn't like the products, so, of course, I liked them.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh man........I don't know how many times this has happened. I find something I really like and then it is discontinued. :Cry: The guy I bought from at the dog show gave me his card so I guess I will try to contact him and see if he has any remaining stock. I bought small bottles just in case I didn't like the products, so, of course, I liked them.


Linda, Don't worry. Plush Puppy is a very large company based in Australia and they have distributors all over the world for their products. I think Renee thought Plush Puppy was going out of business, but I suspect it's just that particular distributor based in Tenn. that is going under. There's lots of other distributors on the internet.

Barbara


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm gonna try it...sounds like it would be perfect for Santos.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

rdanielle said:


> You might want to stock up on while you can. Apparently they are going out of business...
> http://www.plushpuppy.net/


The company isn't going out of business, just that one distributor is.

Kathy


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathy said:


> The company isn't going out of business, just that one distributor is.
> 
> Kathy


Thanks for the info. Good to hear! There are still a couple of others I would like to try in the future (Plum Silky and Isle of Dogs), but the Plush Puppy is by far my favorite so far.


----------



## Alison (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's a shout out for Plush Puppy OMG Grooming Spray. I further dilute the ready-to-use at a mix of about half and half. It's a great conditioning grooming spray. When Milo's hair begins to get "webby," not matted, but at the edge of snarling (thanks to rolling on his back and laughing at the knots he is putting in his hair!) I brush him out with this miraculous spray and, voila! A lovely coat once again. the product has a lovely faint, fresh smell. Ditto to all the good comments about their shampoos.I also use the Swishy Coat in the final rinse. 1/4 tsp in a quart bottle with warm water. 
Happy shopping!
Alison


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Gave Aug-Dog a bath last night with the Natural Conditioning Shampoo with Evening Primrose. Oh my, is he ever one Plush Puppy! So incredibly soft and silky. It had been two weeks since his last bath and he wasn't feeling as clean yesterday. We had gone on a walk earlier in the week and he had gotten into some nasty sticky leaves and twigs. We are having guests come in tonight for the weekend so I thought I would clean him up all nice. Augie smells so good and feels like a ball of silk. One of the guests is my father, who does NOT believe animals should be in the house. I am anxious to see what his opinion of Augie is after a couple days here.


----------

